# Adult Portfolios



## Ship-Wreck (Oct 12, 2008)

what kind of adult portfolios would you be interested in buying? I'm going to be making one soon, and I'd like to know what would be popular. So far I have bigger curvaceous women as a suggestion. What do YOU like?


----------



## XerxesQados (Oct 13, 2008)

PENIS.

Very large amounts of PENIS with PENIS on top. And a side order of PENIS.

I'm extremely gay...I'm sorry...I need to contain these outbursts...


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 13, 2008)

Tentacle scat.


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 13, 2008)

Now,Now,Now we must contain ourselves.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Oct 13, 2008)

Celebrations of romance...


----------



## Dreamaria (Oct 20, 2008)

Aura Deva actually did a "Big Girls" portfolio at AnthroCon this year, it was well done and cute :3

Look around and see what sells and what you'd be in to drawing, honestly. ;/ I couldn't make a whole portfolio out of something I'm not interested in.


----------



## dragonofdarkness13 (Nov 27, 2008)

Simple ... lovely girls lol


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 13, 2008)

Though I can't buy anything, I'd like to see things that aren't just straight fucking. Something with a little tease. Think burlesque.

But that's just me


----------



## ChemicalWolf (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey, Shippy!


----------



## tacticalsnake (Dec 19, 2008)

Personally, I'd be all over a guro portfolio, but that'd be just me. Well, not really, but it's not the most popular thing out there.  

I can say with out a doubt that gay porn is VERY popular in the fandom. On the other hand, doing something that popular means you have to compete with every other artist doing the exact same thing. So. Probably want to stay away from that. 

I think the idea you'd already posed would be fine, really.


----------

